# Are the Suns the Dirty Team?



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm not saying the Suns are a dirty team, but if the spurs are, then the suns must be also.


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UoAXg2pOG5s"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UoAXg2pOG5s" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

I think Oberto and Manu both flopped on number 6 and I don't see how a bad call could be considered a dirty play in the last one, but that trip Nash did to Bowen was one of the most blatant things I've ever seen that didn't actually COME from Bowen. Suprised the reffs actually saw it though considering it was on a fast break.


And who could forget this play from last year. Apparantly this is worst than Horry's nudge on Nash...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dMHSahLiLg8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dMHSahLiLg8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Taking lessons from Bruce "Lee" Bowen are we?

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N9BcqV_bwXY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N9BcqV_bwXY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


One I found myself. After the suns miss their attempt to tie the game with a three, watch Bell trample over Parker on the farside of the court.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z9jaxZ8N2Xs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z9jaxZ8N2Xs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Parker getting sandwiched and undercutted. Ouch!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4oGfwdfPBWI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4oGfwdfPBWI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Nothing dirty in this last one, just hypocrisy. The man complaining about the spurs having a lack of sportsmanship being a bad sport after game 6.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_opN08oTKdI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_opN08oTKdI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Every team could make videos like this about every other team. Just ignore all that dirty/boring crap. It's just what bitter fans do to cope with their team losing.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Every team could make videos like this about every other team. Just ignore all that dirty/boring crap. It's just what bitter fans do to cope with their team losing.


Sad schmuks they are.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Every team could make videos like this about every other team. Just ignore all that dirty/boring crap. It's just what bitter fans do to cope with their team losing.


That's actually my point right there. That any team could be made out to look like the bad guy, and no team's roster is compiled with nothing but innocent little angels.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

where is amareca and sunsfan81?
why are only spurs fans posting this thread?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

MDIZZ said:


> where is amareca and sunsfan81?
> why are only spurs fans posting this thread?


According t both those guys, the suns getting knocked out has ruined the playoffs and killed the nba. So they probably won't be on again until next season. And then they'll pull the same exact stunt when the suns get knocked out again.


----------

